# Princeton Tec EOS- Wow! :)



## todd92371 (Jan 23, 2009)

Have been trail running with my new Petzl Myo XP. Orderered a PT EOS to hold in my hand for depth. Wow. This light is just as bright as the Petzl and I spent 30 dollars on it. I like them both. Just can't believe how bright the EOS is. It's deceiving since the EOS is stated at 50 lumens and the MYO XP at 80. I really think they are very very close in output. Good headlamp.

todd


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 23, 2009)

I know. It is the mix of flood and throw that makes the light appear so bright.


----------



## ResQTech (Feb 4, 2009)

The EOS is a great headlamp, I think the beam pattern is perfect and it's super light and compact. Just curious, why you bought a headlamp to hold tho?


----------



## todd92371 (Feb 4, 2009)

That is a good question. I like to use it on my head at night when cooking dinner on hiking trips or for around camp. I then use it wrapped in my hand while hiking. Always have the option of moving it to the noggin if I need my hands also. I really like the way the beam down low creates more definition. Makes the walking so much easier for me. This headlamp is so so awesome. I did a night run last night and it did such a great job. I like the way it lights up the woods at night. 

todd


----------



## eebowler (Mar 24, 2009)

Can someone tell me what LED the New EOS uses?


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 24, 2009)

Rebel.


----------



## eebowler (Mar 25, 2009)

That's where I'm confused. There is an EOSR out there using a rebel has a frosted window and two modes. Then, there is the EOS which doesn't seem to have a frosted window and has four modes. This new 50 lumen EOS uses the rebel too?

Thanks Woods_Walker! I ordered the lamps so will actually be able to answer myself in a couple weeks.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes the frosted optic/50 lumen EOS is the newer Rebel LED. The clear optic is the older 21 lumen. The newer EOS has a better tint (in most cases but the lottery is still on going) and a great mix of flood and throw. You want the newer EOSR. But the newer Rebel EOS comes in both 2-mode work light and a 4-mode hiking model. I own both and check out my EOS review on CPF.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211817


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 15, 2009)

I have the 4 mode EOS with the newer 50 lumen LED. I know it is a Rebel, I am just wondering what the light spectrum is spec'ed at as it is a nice color tint and I would like to find other lights using a similar spectrum.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 16, 2009)

I will also add as I was watering the grass tonight with my EOS 4 mode, the low level is still fairly bright. I am surprised it gets this amount of run-time (121 hours) for this amount of light off of just 3-AAAs. Amazing. I almost wish there was a lower low so I'd get even better runtimes. Well I will have to look forward to the Zebralight for the lower low then even though it's a AA headlamp.


----------



## woodentsick (Jan 18, 2010)

todd92371 said:


> Have been trail running with my new Petzl Myo XP. Orderered a PT EOS to hold in my hand for depth. Wow. This light is just as bright as the Petzl and I spent 30 dollars on it. I like them both. Just can't believe how bright the EOS is. It's deceiving since the EOS is stated at 50 lumens and the MYO XP at 80. I really think they are very very close in output. Good headlamp.
> 
> todd




Seriously? The EOS is as bright as the Petzl Myo XP?

That completely changes my view of Petzl being an excellent headlamp manufacturer, now I just consider it standard and Princeton Tec is excellent!!


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 18, 2010)

Bought my EOS two weeks ago. I love mine.


----------

